# Upload pic from a I pad



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

Any of you upload you pics from a I pad 
I tried with no luck.
I done a lot of work to my tt and the pics may help other if I can get them to load up

Cheers

Phil


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

I think the only way is with the tapatalk forum app.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

You can still upload to photobucket and do them that way with the img tag


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

Thanks for the quick replays

I give it a go

Cheers

Phil


----------

